# How to make a watch case?



## CamMan (Apr 4, 2008)

I’ve seen quite a few posts from people saying they are going to make their own watch case. That sounds very interesting to me. What are the steps involved in making a watch case? Would people making 1 case do it the same way as the manufacturers do it when they make 1000’s?


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is an interesting shot showing one way to make a case. It is a little wasteful in steel but it works










The usual high volume method of case production is to punch out (or cold pressed) blanks from a steel bar. The blank would be very roughly case shaped so there is less material to remove to bring to its finished shape.


----------



## James Roettger (Feb 1, 2009)

I made one out of wax on my lathe and then cast it. Another I did in collaboration with another goldsmith and that was square and part of a "cuff" bracelet with a latching door covering the dial. Attached are some photos of a watch based on my clients concept . It measure 2 3/8" in diameter and must have weighed 5 oz of silver. The back opened with the little push button to reveal her family photos and an engraved family tree for seven generations. Unfortunately that photo failed to upload.


----------



## e_s (Apr 8, 2009)

My opinion is that for the case you showed - it would be lathed out of a bar and then milled even in a run of ~1000 pieces. For any lot bigger than this, they'd go with near-net blanks I imagine.


----------



## zombiehunter (May 12, 2014)

James Roettger said:


> I made one out of wax on my lathe and then cast it. Another I did in collaboration with another goldsmith and that was square and part of a "cuff" bracelet with a latching door covering the dial. Attached are some photos of a watch based on my clients concept . It measure 2 3/8" in diameter and must have weighed 5 oz of silver. The back opened with the little push button to reveal her family photos and an engraved family tree for seven generations. Unfortunately that photo failed to upload.


That is one of the most gorgeous cases I have every seen. Great job James. The design is wonderful.

I do some hobby machining and my wife is a silversmith and I can see some fun and games in the workshop soon.

Tony


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

A lot metter what material you use to make the case out of. Cases are made out of every material imaginable. If you are thinking of stainless steel, however, you might look into the techniques knife makes use to make knives. they work well on making stainless cases too.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

For a on Case Scenario you have different possibilities, route or turn it from a coin of steel or other metal, cut or scrap it from some rare Woods and make an insert of silver or steel for the movement section or do it by laminating from fabric... e.g. Carbon


----------

